# Sunset02's Marble Betta Fish Journal



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay, so I recently got a marble betta fish and I thought it would be a cool idea to keep a journal of her daily looks so I could keep track of all of her color changes and you guys could predict what color will take over next. I'm pretty sure she's a female but please tell me what you think it's gender is. So here's the photo! (I hope it isn't too fuzzy :|)


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

False alarm! It's a boy! Sneaky lil betta... He waited a really long time to show his true identity.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, again. I just wanted to let anyone who was going to look at this know that my IPod is being kind of derpy and I'm having troubles getting photos up  SO that is why I haven't posted.


----------

